
Show HN: Homemade Hamster Activity Tracker - lexicon5
http://www.bold-it.com/hamster/
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send
you a repost invite. It's an experiment we're working on to give good
submissions a second chance.

